# Nearly 7 weeks and no heartbeat



## JLORDY

I conceived using IUI, so I know within a 24-hour window when I conceived. I should be at 6 weeks, 6 days. I had a scan at 6 weeks one day. Fetal pole was there in the yolk sac but no heartbeat. Doc said no cause for concern, just come back in a few days, which is today. 

Today, we could still see fetal pole, although it's measuring about a week behind (no growth since last scan earlier in the week) and there was still no heartbeat. Doc wants to schedule a D&C for Monday.

The pros of doing the D&C is the ability to send the specimen off for testing to see what went wrong and not having to wait on things to take care of itself naturally--I hear there can be a fair amount of bleeding.

But just wondering if there's any reason not to proceed as she's suggested. By Monday, I'd be 7 weeks 1 day and they'd do another scan before the procedure just to make sure. Assuming no one had lack of heartbeat at 7 weeks only to have a sustained/healthy pregnancy later on?

Thanks


----------



## iBeach

Sorry you have to go through this, it must be scary. My friend just went through all this couple of weeks ago. She was suggested to do D/C as well, but refused and waited until 8 weeks 4 days. And that's when she seen heartbeat!

I don't have medical advice, or experience of my own, but waiting another week wont hurt at this point.


----------



## Luvspnk31

I personally would wait for at least a week before making up your mind. I've heard it go both ways many times and I wouldn't want to give you false hope, but I'd want to be sure. I'm so sorry you're having to go through this.


----------



## Bonnie11

S


----------

